# X Pipe question.



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I am looking to get a little more growl outta my gto with going the full cat back route yet. I am thinking about doing the resonator delete by putting in the x-pipe. My question is, where would i find an x-pipe, what size do i need for the stock 2006 exhaust, and your thoughts on it.

Thank you in advance for any advice/help.

Mike.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> Hey guys, I am looking to get a little more growl outta my gto with going the full cat back route yet. I am thinking about doing the resonator delete by putting in the x-pipe. My question is, where would i find an x-pipe, what size do i need for the stock 2006 exhaust, and your thoughts on it.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice/help.
> 
> Mike.


http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/gto-exhaust-database-sounds-3564/


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks for the clips, i still need to know where to buy one and what size


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anybody know where to buy one? or what size i need for the stock setup?


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think Stolenfox made them try that....fits OEM exhaust


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I have that same question. I want to replace my resonator with a x pipe. Im taking it to a corner muffler shop. Would this work Summit Racing SUM-642125 - Summit Racing® Universal X-Pipe Kits - Overview - SummitRacing.com. Im also going to have them install super 10 series single chamber flowmaster mufflers. Any thoughts and help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well Im just gonna throw this out there for anyone looking to get an x or a h pipe for that matter! I can promise you that your car will soun not only a little but WAY more aggressive with your factory resonator! Trust me I have tried every thing stock resonator x pipe h pipe and full straight pipe.. I just wanna say h and x pipes suck if your looking for what a goat should sound like"muscle car" strock res and straight threw Are the best and then add your choice of muffler, I say screw mufflers:rofl:


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

bluegoat05 what about stock resonator with super 10s? I want it to be loud. I have 40s on it now.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

after further searching would this x pipe be better?MagnaFlow 10791 - MagnaFlow Tru-X Stainless Steel Crossover Pipes - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it would sound pretty good you might wanna check your local laws so you don't get in trouble but I would definatly just clamp the mufflers on that way if you do get in trouble then you can make it legal easy and then change it back. Just wanted to say flowmaster says the super ten is as close to straight pipe as possible and I like the sound of that I LOVE to see the look on peoples faces when I fire up my car


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks bluegoat. I have 2 weeks to sleep on it, and do more research. I ordered them from summit but ordered by picture and just glanced at the description. I got the wrong ones and I just sent them back today. The ones I need are on back order.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey you should post a vid of what it sounds like.. I may have to put mufflers on my car when I move to Utah, bummer, but I just wanna know a loud nice muffler thanks maybe post it in you tube and pm me what you posted it as thanks lol


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I will post a video. It will take a few weeks because of the back order.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is the video I made today. It is short and I only revved it to 4000. I didn't want to upset my brother's neighbors. I should of really got on it because he was BS'ing on the phone and couldn't even hold the camera for me. It sounds louder and a bit better in person I think, but still not as loud as I wanted it. I hope the x pipe Im going to put on will take care of the popping.


----------

